
Experian chooses UK authentication startup for Gov.UK Verify - robin_reala
http://www.computerweekly.com/news/4500260479/Experian-chooses-UK-authentication-startup-for-GovUK-Verify
======
noir_lord
> This involves a user-selected five digit PIN in combination with a software
> token that automatically installs in their mobile or desktop browser when
> registering.

So to access government services I have to install software into my browser,
be interesting to see if that works with Linux browsers (should do).

That'll be going in a VM either way though..

~~~
7952
> a software token that automatically installs in their mobile or desktop
> browser when registering

I wonder how it is better or worse than just setting a cookie?

~~~
noir_lord
Possibly because once you authenticate the token is kept forever unlike
cookies which get deleted and such.

In either case I'm not sure I like the idea of a persistent token that can be
tied back to the user 1 to 1 installed via a browser extension that has
(pretty much) unlimited access to the browser and session data, I'll be having
a close look at the plugins when this becomes a thing.

------
woah
Patented? Is it also proprietary and un-auditable?

~~~
tootie
According to their web site it's going to be hosted by Apache by February of
next year.

